# March's 15g Nano



## Fragbox

*March's 15g Nano Photo Thread*

Hi everyone!

Here is my 15g long nano

Its 32'' long, 10'' high, 12'' wide

3 Par 38 LED bulbs
Fluval G3 w/ filter floss and chemi pure elite

I use reef crystals 
I dont dose anything! and no skimmer
Keeping it simple

April 2012 FTS









Top Down Shot July 2012









Ric Garden


----------



## fesso clown

*I love this tank!*

nice shots March! I was just going through all the tanks of the month on Nanoreef and saw yours there, congrats. My new tank will be filled tomorrow, I'll totally be by for some frags once I am cycled!


----------



## Fragbox

thanks Fesso!
here is another cool one


----------



## Fragbox

tank inhabitants



















R.I.P


----------



## Fragbox

sunny delight








Mili








Paly garden








Zoa garden








Red Planet


----------



## CrankbaitJon

Looking good March!


----------



## fesso clown

I love that crab shot, great detail! What camera are you using? 

Also,
how is it for the old "1-2-3-4 I declare a chemical war"?


----------



## Fragbox

CrankbaitJon said:


> Looking good March!


thanks man!



fesso clown said:


> I love that crab shot, great detail! What camera are you using?
> 
> Also,
> how is it for the old "1-2-3-4 I declare a chemical war"?


Cannon xsi but used my friends macro lense for those shots
lol yea chemical war! story of my life with this tank

also got a new fishy


----------



## gtafragger

Holy crap! Nice tank. Live in T.O? I have some frags we should swap!


----------



## sujeev87

One of my friends has bought some corals from you and told me you just have a 15 gallon but now I see that you have a FIFTEEN GALLON!! Beautiful tank.


----------



## Fragbox

crazy clowns


----------



## iBetta

show us your frag tank too!


----------



## Fragbox

iBetta said:


> show us your frag tank too!


its not as pretty lol


----------



## Fragbox

new fishies


----------



## SandeepD

Pretty impressive...how long has the tank been running. What's the flow ? making me dream about saltwater again.....


----------



## SandeepD

Did i say Amazing Photographs !!!


----------



## Fragbox

livestock is about 2.5 -3 years old came out of an older system of mine
this tank has been running just over a year

using an mp10 and return from a canister filter

get back into salt water!!


----------



## zk4444

hey march, you are quite a photographer!


----------



## Fragbox

thanks everyone

Hippy Mushrooms


----------



## fesso clown

marc3lo19 said:


> Hippy Mushrooms


Put that in your pipe and smoke it! 
actually, maybe don't do that. Bad idea.

Looking good March, I am almost ready to come by and stock up.


----------



## sightlysun

marc3lo19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my 15g long nano
> 
> Its 32'' long, 10'' high, 12'' wide
> 
> April 2012 FTS


Its beautifull. May I ask where you got this tank from, i've been looking for something this size


----------



## Fragbox

hey sightlysun
tank is a custom build by mircales in orangeville


----------



## sightlysun

No wonder. why cant they make something like this in store right, I know alot ppl would want something like this


----------



## J_T

sightlysun said:


> No wonder. why cant they make something like this in store right, I know alot ppl would want something like this


I can do it in Plexi


----------



## TAL

And I can make you a stand to keep it on 

Lets take over march's thread!!! lol joking


----------



## sightlysun

heh, i can make the stand myself actually (im a cabinet maker). The only thing keeps me from ordering a tank from you J_T is the scratches that happen over time.

Sorry Marc3lo, I'll get out of your thread now =P


----------



## J_T

sightlysun said:


> heh, i can make the stand myself actually (im a cabinet maker). The only thing keeps me from ordering a tank from you J_T is the scratches that happen over time.
> 
> Sorry Marc3lo, I'll get out of your thread now =P


Come look at my 2 year old starfire... Scratches just as easily. My fish have done the worst of them!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conix67

J_T said:


> Come look at my 2 year old starfire... Scratches just as easily. My fish have done the worst of them!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


What kind of fishes do you keep? I've not heard of fishes doing damages to the glass...


----------



## J_T

Niger trigger. His scales are rough. And he picks up rocks, and moves them around. Big mexican turbos. Their shells make noise when they startly. I assume some off the marks are from them too.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fragbox

ok i'm taking my thread back over!

new par bulbs


















sunset mili


----------



## J_T

marc3lo19 said:


> ok i'm taking my thread back over!


And well done!


----------



## Fragbox

some new sps


----------



## TAL

Just saw this tank in person. Super
Impressive


----------



## Fragbox

thanks TAL

ninja!


----------



## Fragbox

I was bored so I made this short photo video





I know it skips a little at the beginning I dont know how to fix it


----------



## Fragbox

couple new pieces


----------



## riggles17

Is there any chance you could gimme some advice if I pmd ya? I'm looking to start a small salty but unsure how to do it... And do it right, let me tell you your tank is an inspiration


----------



## cablemike

All I can say is Perdy.


----------



## Fragbox

My plate coral


----------



## Greg_o

Whoa! That is cool.


----------



## Fragbox

thanks Greg!
I know this off topic but here are some photos of my recent trip to Europe


----------



## Kooka

Molto bene!

Awesome photography skills.


----------



## Fragbox

thanks kooka!

note to EVERYONE!
please be careful when fragging zoos / palys
they squirt and this is what happens when it hits you in the eye
please learn from my mistakes !


----------



## Kooka

Dude, be careful! Go see a doctor ASAP. I've read the palytoxins can affect you severely in the long-term. There was one person on reefcentral that had the same thing happen to them, and they lost sight in the one of their eyes partially.


----------



## thmh

marc3lo19 said:


> thanks kooka!
> 
> note to EVERYONE!
> please be careful when fragging zoos / palys
> they squirt and this is what happens when it hits you in the eye
> please learn from my mistakes !


did this happen again to you, or was it from before? if it happen to you twice shame on you march!!!! btw how was your trip?


----------



## Fragbox

happened about 5 months ago all better now
had an eye infection for 3-4 weeks
my eye twitches when I frag zoas/palys though lol


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

March, what type of camera are you using for your photos?


----------



## Fragbox

regular ol Cannon xsi (slr). nothing special


----------



## Fragbox

These are my probably my favourite zoos of all time 
they grow really fast in my tank !


----------



## Tristan

The frag of 7 polyps I got off you are already around 35 polyps...its been 2 months lol.


----------



## Fragbox

favorite paly in my collection









ricordia / yuma garden filling in nicely









one lonely purple hornet


----------



## Fragbox

One Sunny D on my mini colony has morphed pink in the center its nuts
its not just the photo or lighting its really pink! ( top left)










Acans are probably one of my favorite coral ever










Finally got a true bonsai


----------



## thmh

hook me up with a sunny D frag march!!!


----------



## DrBlueThumb

whoa, beautiful.

The sunny d is my personal fav, I like it better then the candy apples, those 2 would be a beautiful morph.


----------



## duckhams

WOW! Your tank is really inspiring. It is easily the best nano ive ever seen. I have a 24x8.5x12 that im just setting up. I really like what you have done here! I have a 150w halide for it, but now im leaning to the PAR38 bulbs. They look fantastic!


----------



## Fragbox

Some new photos


----------



## Tristan

Looking good man. Is that a piece of Pink Floyd and Avengers I see?


----------



## Fragbox

yup someone knows their high end sps!

some new photos before I start taking this tank down


----------



## JayPetro

Nice God of War


----------



## aln

omg thats soo sexyy. i wouldnt mind a frag of that sunny d either!  

y are you taking it down?


----------



## teemee

Feel free to sell a few of your favorite paly! What's that next to the bonsai? Pipe organ or something else?


----------



## gDub

I'm so glad to have gotten to see this tank before it gets taken down! 

Absolutely stunning in person... Thanks for the frags!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Are you moving everything into you soon to be bigger tank or two cubes?


----------

